# Frosted Lenses?



## Barny (May 10, 2010)

Why use a frosted lens?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Barny said:


> Why use a frosted lens?


because it works well.
When you put it up to the target , what you see is what you are aiming at . No need to put something in the middle of the Bull. Check out the original one , the X View by Brite site


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

What Mike said... It puts your focus on nothing but the dot. I went to one when I was having issues with trying to hard to keep the pin EXACTLY in the middle of the dot, and therefore kind of jekring my bow back and forth. It made me trust the float. I have since just gone to a ring on a clear lens. The only "issue" with a fristed lens is you have to concentrate on making sure you are pointing at the right dot when there are multiple targets. I made the switch to the ring after shooting the wrong target a few times.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

mike has some great info on how to make sure you are aiming at the right target great lens it works great for jesse b


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> What Mike said... It puts your focus on nothing but the dot. I went to one when I was having issues with trying to hard to keep the pin EXACTLY in the middle of the dot, and therefore kind of jekring my bow back and forth. It made me trust the float. I have since just gone to a ring on a clear lens. The only "issue" with a fristed lens is you have to concentrate on making sure you are pointing at the right dot when there are multiple targets. I made the switch to the ring after shooting the wrong target a few times.



The reason you shot the wrong target is because you were trying to acquire the target thru the peep. You should have the face you are shooting already in your scope , then look thru the peep. You should be doing that with any lens configuration. Now you have a circle on a regular lens, & you have to define where it is. It is the same problem with true spot type of lenses. You have to look & find where the middle is. With the X view there is no doubt where it is .


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Mike,

Please don't laugh but I have been trying a home made frosted lens. I wanted to try it before I dropped the coin on the real deal. I used a small hole punch in a piece of scotch tape and it is working really well, but last night I ran into a problem. I was shooting from a VERY bright area into a VERY dark area. The sun was directly over the target so it was hitting me square in the face. I couldn't see the target at all. Thru past experience I know that it is hard to see this target with a regular scope but there was nothing but a black hole with the frosted lens. No body in my group had an umbrella so I had to take a blank on the target. I really like the frosted lens but I really hated to take a blank on a target. Is there a good way to deal with this type of situation other than carrying an umbrella everywhere I go?


----------



## Barny (May 10, 2010)

golfingguy27 said:


> What Mike said... It puts your focus on nothing but the dot. I went to one when I was having issues with trying to hard to keep the pin EXACTLY in the middle of the dot, and therefore kind of jekring my bow back and forth. It made me trust the float. I have since just gone to a ring on a clear lens. The only "issue" with a fristed lens is you have to concentrate on making sure you are pointing at the right dot when there are multiple targets. I made the switch to the ring after shooting the wrong target a few times.


I have a 1" scope with a black dot and I have both problems already.
On a multiface target I can only see one bull at a time and have shot the wrong target. If I can even see the dot I waist time trying to pick a spot in the bull and start getting jerky.
I was looking for a larger scope with a drilled lens and fiber pin so I can at least see the dot. Maybe I should try a larger scope with a ring too.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

These are all reasons why I like the 3D sized scope housing. I don't seem to have issues with distractions on the periphery. But I do like having the visual points of reference when needed. As mentioned with the glaring/dark targets. I've found that using the 3D size scope allows me to pull up or down on the target by using points of reference on the butt/ground etc. Having the larger field of view sometimes keeps those points in view while I begin to focus on the target.


I used a frosted lens for a couple of indoor seasons and thing they are great. For me though, I found the true spot allowed for making use of the periphery when needed, but still allowing for the center focus while aiming/shooting (when it really matters).


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I've never shot the wrong target nor do I have any trouble aquiring the proper target with a frosted lense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> I've never shot the wrong target nor do I have any trouble aquiring the proper target with a frosted lense.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never say never.. :nono: Lest you poke Mr. Murphy with a stick! :boink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Never say never.. :nono: Lest you poke Mr. Murphy with a stick! :boink:


I didn't say I won't ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> I didn't say I won't ever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good.. never taunt Mr. Murphy. I'm finding that he's become less of a law over time and now is more of a religion.. :fear:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Finding the target with any scope apeture is just a matter of training your pre draw scope alignment to the target face. And Mike made the first scope before Capernicus or was it Galileo did????  Ken


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> I've never shot the wrong target nor do I have any trouble aquiring the proper target with a frosted lense.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well, aren't you just special?? lol j/k


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Please don't laugh but I have been trying a home made frosted lens. I wanted to try it before I dropped the coin on the real deal. I used a small hole punch in a piece of scotch tape and it is working really well, but last night I ran into a problem. I was shooting from a VERY bright area into a VERY dark area. The sun was directly over the target so it was hitting me square in the face. I couldn't see the target at all. Thru past experience I know that it is hard to see this target with a regular scope but there was nothing but a black hole with the frosted lens. No body in my group had an umbrella so I had to take a blank on the target. I really like the frosted lens but I really hated to take a blank on a target. Is there a good way to deal with this type of situation other than carrying an umbrella everywhere I go?


I shoot Mike's XView lens and love it.. and I shoot a powerful one too. In bright direct sunlight (which is a bit rare on our average field archery course around here) I use a sunshade atop my scope (field archers don't use umbies.. :nono: :lol: ), the one I actually made for a rainy day, but find it works great to shade the scope and lens, especially one with a clear housing like Mike's.

I can honestly say, that if I have shot the wrong target, it's cause it was my intent from the beginning of the shot..  :doh:

I acquire the 5 ring on the target that I intend to shoot BEFORE I even begin my draw. Once I have my focus on that, I simply raise and draw my bow and let it settle into my line of sight to the dot.. I never lose sight of the dot... 

I have shot the wrong target, but it wasn't cause I was 'looking at the wrong one', but rather because I 'picked the wrong one to look at' for some dumb reason.. . 

I love the fact that when I settle in and look through my peep and lens, all I see is where I wanna put that arrow.. in da dot. :becky: :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

golfingguy27 said:


> well, aren't you just special?? lol j/k


Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Yes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I didn't mean special in a "I ride the short bus" type of way...


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> I shoot Mike's XView lens and love it.. and I shoot a powerful one too. In bright direct sunlight (which is a bit rare on our average field archery course around here) I use a sunshade atop my scope (field archers don't use umbies.. :nono: :lol: ), the one I actually made for a rainy day, but find it works great to shade the scope and lens, especially one with a clear housing like Mike's.
> 
> I can honestly say, that if I have shot the wrong target, it's cause it was my intent from the beginning of the shot..  :doh:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the umbrella. I guess that I am kinda showing my 3d roots a little. :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the umbrella. I guess that I am kinda showing my 3d roots a little. :darkbeer:


:chortle: :chortle: :wink:

I just made a shade to fit atop my scope.. it works to keep the rain off and also to shade it in bright direct sunlight. There are some commercial ones available, but an old caulk tube and a razor knife will work just as well..


----------

